# HR21-700 0x18B Issues / Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HR21-700 0x18B
National Release: 11/7/2007

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108432


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

no ON Demand


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, that would be nice. I was also hoping for the hide sd duplicates option.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Release notes added


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Release notes added


yuck !! LOL


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Release notes added


This looks like a repackaged 0x16e.

bob


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

probably after al the complants about going from 18a to 16d seem like it was backwards


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

My guess is that it is 16d with a new name so the DVR's with a version of 18a on them will download it.


----------



## reggie (Jul 9, 2007)

Blitz68 said:


> My guess is that it is 16d with a new name so the DVR's with a version of 18a on them will download it.


or just 16e


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Lost Media Share with this update. HR21 would not connect to the network and it had been with 0x16e. I first rebooted the computer then unplugged/reconnected the network cable and reset the box from the menu. That did not help, so I unplugged/reconnected the network cable and did an RBR. I now have it networked successfully but it still does not show media share.

EDIT: Rebooted computer again and Media Share returned.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been on the road all day, but per my Slingbox, 0x18b downloaded successfully at 2:44 a.m. The only reason I'm reporting is that, after I declined the first push notice for 0x16e the other night, I never did get that version at all. I will explore further and report any issues as they come up.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> My guess is that it is 16d with a new name so the DVR's with a version of 18a on them will download it.


DirecTV can tell a receiver to download a software version even if it's a lower number.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't recall every having 18A. Since I didn't get 16E, I forced this one after getting the notification email.


----------



## shocky (Oct 23, 2007)

Unit was completely frozen this morning and had to unplug/replug to get to come back on.

Put it in standby mode last night before going to sleep. Work up and it would not respond to any IR commands or the power putton.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Got the download automaticly while in standby.. Stayed in stand by after (big + for bedroom unit  )
still no audio from mediashare music


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Tonight, the first time I tried to bring up the Playlist, I got the PIG and a blank blue screen for about 10 seconds, long enough to make me wonder if I would have to RBR. Tis was about 10 minutes ago, so nearly 17 hours after I got the push. I'm surprised it took so long for the List to come up well after initial housekeeping stuff should normally be finished. When I selected a program to play, it took almost as long to begin playing. Since then, system response seems normal again.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmmph. I could swear I posted this earlier today, at least once, maybe even twice. Oh well, I get to increase my post count. 

___


Per history, I received the 0x18B push at 3:32 AM ET, and per System Info and Tests, it completed at 3:44 AM ET. My HR21 is always on.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Release notes added





dbooth said:


> yuck !! LOL


I don't get it ... Why "yuck"?

Here's what we got ...

In the post [post=1269310]HR21-700 0x18b[/post]:


Earl Bonovich said:


> HR21-700 0x18b November 7, 2007
> 
> *Improved*
> System Stability
> ...


I'll accept system stability improvements any and every day ...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I could swear I posted this earlier today, at least once, maybe even twice.


You did, but not _here_.  I saw it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> I saw it.


:lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

OSD 727 error message kept popping in & out during Kitchen Nightmares recorded from WJW ch 8 Cleveland via sat. Started about the 38 minute mark while watching the recording while it was recording. Still had audio/video, just the OSD error banner.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

houskamp said:


> still no audio from mediashare music


Are you connected with HDMI?

The reason I ask is because I just tried changing my connection from component (where MediaShare was working fine) to HDMI and I lost the audio on MediaShare but pictures are still working. I went back to component and audio is back.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> Are you connected with HDMI?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I just tried changing my connection from component (where MediaShare was working fine) to HDMI and I lost the audio on MediaShare but pictures are still working. I went back to component and audio is back.


+1 on no audio with Media Share via hdmi. Audio does work via RCA outputs, not sure about optical or digital coax.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

houskamp said:


> still no audio from mediashare music





Smuuth said:


> Are you connected with HDMI?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I just tried changing my connection from component (where MediaShare was working fine) to HDMI and I lost the audio on MediaShare but pictures are still working. I went back to component and audio is back.





say-what said:


> +1 on no audio with Media Share via hdmi. Audio does work via RCA outputs, not sure about optical or digital coax.


Sounds like an issue to me.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

say-what said:


> +1 on no audio with Media Share via hdmi. Audio does work via RCA outputs, not sure about optical or digital coax.


Audio is working over Optical here for MediaShare.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> DirecTV can tell a receiver to download a software version even if it's a lower number.


The DVR will not pull down the software from the stream if it does not think it is a newer version.

ex. Id version 52 is in the stream and the DVR has 54 on it, it will not download what is in the stream because it thinks it is older.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Can someone post the steps to froce the d/l for the HR21-700 friend of mine got one yesterday and when we tryed to wait for the blue lights to just start to come back on put in code but never got it to d/l.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I got the update around 2am the yesterday while in standby.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> Can someone post the steps to froce the d/l for the HR21-700 friend of mine got one yesterday and when we tryed to wait for the blue lights to just start to come back on put in code but never got it to d/l.


You have to keep trying - it usually takes me 2-3 times. Apparently the key is to not push the buttons too fast - leave half a second or so between presses. Also, make sure that the remote is set to "DirecTV" and not AV1/2, even if the box has had its remote code changed. Has to be IR and not RF as well.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought you could force the download using RF as well.


----------



## orinth (Aug 5, 2007)

How do I tell which version of software I'm running?


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Press and hold down the INFO key until the System Info screen pops up.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

sbl said:


> You have to keep trying - it usually takes me 2-3 times. Apparently the key is to not push the buttons too fast - leave half a second or so between presses. Also, make sure that the remote is set to "DirecTV" and not AV1/2, even if the box has had its remote code changed. Has to be IR and not RF as well.


TY will keep trying then just wonder if there was a trick to this over the hr20.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

GAM said:


> I thought you could force the download using RF as well.


You can. I did.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> The DVR will not pull down the software from the stream if it does not think it is a newer version.


Normally, you're right. But like I said,


Jeremy W said:


> DirecTV can tell a receiver to download a software version even if it's a lower number.


They have the capability, it's just not used very often.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, the version numbers went backwards at least once during the field tests.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

when viewing a recording in progress from the playlist (not the live buffer), the HR21 does not save a pause point when you exit the recording and try to return to the recording.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I left the unit in standby Wednesday morning (the day of the pushout).

Never got it. returned today after 48 hours - HR21 is locked up. I checked the history - no download attempts...none. That tells me the HR21 locked up (while running 16E) some time between 10AM and the time 18B was pushed out Wed night.

The last download (16E came through fine in standby on the first try), this one did not. It seems to be inconsistent depending on each release.

Hopefully 18B improves the dormant HR21 lockup problem, as several of us still had it with 16E.


----------



## slhommed (Nov 4, 2007)

Received the update on 11/7 1:45 without incident.

All functionality seems stable.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I got mine the other night as well, also without incident, while in standby.


----------



## wrz0170 (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got my HR21 on Wed. and it pushed the newest release through with no problems.

How often/fast does D* push updates in relation with known issues?

With my old Tivo HR10-250, I think we saw one update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

What's "interesting" is that I have gotten a number of updates on the HR21 the first pushout with no incident, in both standby and when turned on, and yet 2 have not come through (16B being the latest). 

That inconsistency is of most concern, as when both the failures took place, they occured when the HR21 was dormant for a day or more. Others have reported the dormancy issue as well, do hopefully 18B corrects that problem. Before the 16x and 18x series rolled out - never got a single lockup - not one. The first test I now run with updates is to let the unit sit 24 hours and see if things lock up.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

still running as of 7:30 this morning


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> still running as of 7:30 this morning


After 2 overnight recordings that went fine...locked up again this morning - frustrating.

I'm trying one last idea to narrow the source...a hunch only at this point. It becomes difficult when the lockups are not consistent.


----------



## Wonderboy111 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm new to the forum and about to upgrade to an HD DVR... I heard horror stories about the HR20's... do you guys think I should ask for the HR21? I don't see a lot of glowing reviews for it either?

Also, I live in Los Angeles where DirecTV has four of the major networks in HD... so should an OTA tuner be important to me?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Wonderboy111 said:


> I'm new to the forum and about to upgrade to an HD DVR... I heard horror stories about the HR20's... do you guys think I should ask for the HR21? I don't see a lot of glowing reviews for it either?
> 
> Also, I live in Los Angeles where DirecTV has four of the major networks in HD... so should an OTA tuner be important to me?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Welcome to DBSTalk

Requesting a certain unit will probably do no good but you can try if you want. You will probably get a HR21. That is the unit that has been getting installed a lot recently.

There are a few other channels like CW, PBS, and etc. that you will need an OTA for if you want them. If that is the case you will probably have to buy a HR20 from a retail store to get one.

As far as the horror stories you are talking about you will see a lot more bad post than you will see good ones because the people that don't have problems don't post that much.

I can tell you this. I have had two HR20's since September 2006 and added a 3rd in May. I don't have any problems and they are the best DVR's I have ever used. I was a long time TiVo user and I have used the stand alone unit, SD DirecTV TiVo, and DirecTV HD TiVo.


----------



## Wonderboy111 (Nov 10, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk
> 
> Requesting a certain unit will probably do no good but you can try if you want. You will probably get a HR21. That is the unit that has been getting installed a lot recently.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply! Ok, you've eased my mind a bit. But, if want to give me an HR21 is there somewhere I could find a list of the channels (CW, PBS, etc) that I would be missing in HD?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Wonderboy111 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! Ok, you've eased my mind a bit. But, if want to give me an HR21 is there somewhere I could find a list of the channels (CW, PBS, etc) that I would be missing in HD?


You will not get CW, PBS, and any sub channels without an OTA. I believe the LA market gets ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX in HD.


----------



## Wonderboy111 (Nov 10, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> You will not get CW, PBS, and any sub channels without an OTA. I believe the LA market gets ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX in HD.


OK... I guess I'm just not sure of what these "sub channels" are... ?


----------



## wxman1969 (Oct 23, 2007)

Actually the LA market does get the CW (channel 5) in HD via satellite. But we do not get channel 9 (home and some away Laker games in HD), 13, or 28 (or any of the subs). Subs are basically spinoffs of the main channel that have different programming. On some receivers the subs show up as something like 7-1, 7-2, 7-3, etc, where 7 is the main channel in SD, 7-1 is the HD simulcast, and 7-2 and beyond have different HD programming from the same station. How many subs a station has is up them.


----------



## Wonderboy111 (Nov 10, 2007)

wxman1969 said:


> Actually the LA market does get the CW (channel 5) in HD via satellite. But we do not get channel 9 (home and some away Laker games in HD), 13, or 28 (or any of the subs). Subs are basically spinoffs of the main channel that have different programming. On some receivers the subs show up as something like 7-1, 7-2, 7-3, etc, where 7 is the main channel in SD, 7-1 is the HD simulcast, and 7-2 and beyond have different HD programming from the same station. How many subs a station has is up them.


Thanks so much for the reply! Are you using a HR21? If so, how do you like it? I'm not sure I'd really miss 9, 13 or 28 (even though I do like PBS) in HD... but, I probably have very little control over what DVR they're going to bring anyway. ???


----------



## wxman1969 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wonderboy111 said:


> Thanks so much for the reply! Are you using a HR21? If so, how do you like it? I'm not sure I'd really miss 9, 13 or 28 (even though I do like PBS) in HD... but, I probably have very little control over what DVR they're going to bring anyway. ???


It's fine. Just a different interface than Tivo, which I had before (HR10-250). I like some things better and others not as much. Overall I call it a wash. Though if I could get all the HD channels on the 10-250 I'd probably choose it over the HR21 at this point just because I liked the Tivo software so much.


----------



## Wonderboy111 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, I loved my Tivo too... may it rest in peace. I've heard from many people the HR20 menus move very slowly... is this still a problem with the HR21?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Wonderboy111 said:


> Yeah, I loved my Tivo too... may it rest in peace. I've heard from many people the HR20 menus move very slowly... is this still a problem with the HR21?


I find the interface on the HR20 and HR21 is much more responsive than TiVo and in fact, many of the people who move from TiVo to the HR2x models comment on the noticeable speed improvement, especially in the guide.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

well the 21 finaly locked up sometime late last night  
best run so far tho


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

My 21 was installed Friday and 0x18b was installed right off the bat. Perhaps it's still "settling down," but last night, a couple of times it became completely unresponsive for over a minute. Sometimes the blue LED would give feedback, but most of the time it wouldn't. Eventually it would start responding on its own.

When I try to schedule a future PPV, I'm not prompted with the purchase agreement screen. If I go ahead and schedule the recording anyway, it just records a gray screen. If I tune to a program already in progress, I am prompted with the purchase agreement.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

nexus7 said:


> When I try to schedule a future PPV, I'm not prompted with the purchase agreement screen.


You're not supposed to be. If you're just recording it, you don't have to buy it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> well the 21 finaly locked up sometime late last night
> best run so far tho


Sorry to hear you've joined our HR21 "lockup group" (again).

I'm trying a trail experiment, as I will be traveling all week - if it works, and the HR21 works when I get back....I'll know the probable source of the lockup problems several of us have been having and will share it.

Until then....its only speculation. Gotta catch a plane early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, I tried to turn the HR21-700 on this evening for the first time in maybe 36 hours. No response to the remote or front panel buttons. After the second RBR, it finally rebooted and seems to be working ok. That's the first lockup for that box in quite a while. I'll be looking forward to the suspected solution since it seems to be a more common problem than before.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> You're not supposed to be. If you're just recording it, you don't have to buy it.


I see. So unlike what it says on page 21 of the manual, we don't see the Buy option until we burn the disk space and try to play it. Okeh...thanks.

What if we were to tune to a PPV movie already in progress and buy it then? Would we end up just buying the part that's left?


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Lots of sparkles in the playing field during today's Cowboys at Giants game on Fox. No such sparkles while viewing the same game at the same time on my HR10-250.

Is this the state of DirecTV's real-time MPEG4 compression or is it a decoding issue on the receiver-end (possibly fixable)?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

nexus7 said:


> What if we were to tune to a PPV movie already in progress and buy it then? Would we end up just buying the part that's left?


PPV movies are always All-Day Tickets, so you could just record the next showing, or a showing on a different channel.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Groundhog45 said:


> Well, I tried to turn the HR21-700 on this evening for the first time in maybe 36 hours. No response to the remote or front panel buttons. After the second RBR, it finally rebooted and seems to be working ok. That's the first lockup for that box in quite a while. I'll be looking forward to the suspected solution since it seems to be a more common problem than before.


Sorry to hear about the lockup - you'd be the 4th *reported *person now with the dormant HR21 lockup problem.

I'm traveling through Friday, and have my HR21 set for 4 recordings during the week, so this will be a real test week - there will be at least 3 24 hour dormant periods.

I am trying something different in my connection confirguration as an experiment. I'll report back upon my return as to whether or not this resolved the problem.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

nexus7 said:


> Lots of sparkles in the playing field during today's Cowboys at Giants game on Fox.


I didn't notice sparkles using my HR21. I was not watching for it, but it looked pretty clear to me. I did not watch the entire game. Are you using HDMI by any chance? Was it only the fox channel, or are other HD channels sparkling?


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

Just got the Hr21 to replace a hr20 that died. was installed this morning by installer as they initially sent a doa Hr20 replacement. One hour later it locked up. first reset it lockup in about 45 minutes. I do have a seagate 750 esata connected. this time I unplugged for about a minute and will see. Connected to via component to 32 inch vizio. very frustrating. not sure what else I can do at this point. the worst part is they sent an HR21 when I advised them that Directv does not do locals in SD or HD here, therefore, no other option to watch networks. The installer advised me they have been catching much grief from everyone as they cannot get the locals. Some are telling to the installers not to bother and that they are cancelling. I cant imagine how directv will solve this issue other than keep sending refurbed HR20's that have had little quality control regarding their ability to work once they get to the customer.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

ColdCase said:


> I didn't notice sparkles using my HR21. I was not watching for it, but it looked pretty clear to me. I did not watch the entire game. Are you using HDMI by any chance? Was it only the fox channel, or are other HD channels sparkling?


I'm hooked up via component (HR21 (component) -> LumagenHDP (DVI) -> Panasonic TH-50PHD7UY PDP). This is the only time I've seen it, but I've only had the HR21 since Friday. Fine detail in motion--such as panning over a field of grass--is notoriously hard to compress in real time while keeping the bitrate down, so I figured it was a compression-side issue. But if nobody else saw it, maybe it's a decoding issue in my box...

The whole codec efficiency/compute power/bitrate thing is a complex balancing act, so perhaps there's (still) more tuning to do for real time HD programming. Sparkling aside, the grass looked muddled--reminiscent of a multi-generational VHS dub. Non-real time programming (where they can throw some serious horsepower at it) looks great--in many cases better than the MPEG2 feeds on my HR10 because the variable macroblock sizes aren't as noticeable.


----------



## fredwooch (Apr 19, 2007)

nexus7 said:


> I'm hooked up via component (HR21 (component) -> LumagenHDP (DVI) -> Panasonic TH-50PHD7UY PDP). This is the only time I've seen it, but I've only had the HR21 since Friday. Fine detail in motion--such as panning over a field of grass--is notoriously hard to compress in real time while keeping the bitrate down, so I figured it was a compression-side issue. But if nobody else saw it, maybe it's a decoding issue in my box...
> 
> The whole codec efficiency/compute power/bitrate thing is a complex balancing act, so perhaps there's (still) more tuning to do for real time HD programming. Sparkling aside, the grass looked muddled--reminiscent of a multi-generational VHS dub. Non-real time programming (where they can throw some serious horsepower at it) looks great--in many cases better than the MPEG2 feeds on my HR10 because the variable macroblock sizes aren't as noticeable.


FWIW, I saw the sparkles during the game yesterday, too. I've got a new HR21 hooked up to the HDTV via HDMI. I'm not too technically proficient, so I don't have the faintest idea what caused it, but you weren't imagining it, and I don't think it was anything at your "end."


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Well mine still running today 
we'll see tomorrow if it is a three day crash cycle...
Also can they get the reboot to be more thorough? When it locked the last time it took 3 reboots to clear all the problems.. seems like it doesn't totaly clear it's little brain.. Last time I had to rbr it I got all kinds of weird things till I did it 3 times, then it has been running fine.. 1st time rbr'd it lost front pannel, 2nd it ran for less than an hour, 3rd was the charm..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> Well mine still running today
> we'll see tomorrow if it is a three day crash cycle...
> Also can they get the reboot to be more thorough? When it locked the last time it took 3 reboots to clear all the problems.. seems like it doesn't totaly clear it's little brain.. Last time I had to rbr it I got all kinds of weird things till I did it 3 times, then it has been running fine.. 1st time rbr'd it lost front pannel, 2nd it ran for less than an hour, 3rd was the charm..


As another member of the "lockup team" with you, I'm running a new test while traveling this week to validate results from a 5 day dormant period whereby I also scheduled some recordings intermittently. This test includes a change in cabling to see if that makes any impact.

As you know, typically we've seen up to 3 dormant days without a problem, and then things go south towards lockups. I also agree that there are issues with the reboot firmware cycle, as it never restarts from the "welcome screen" stage, rather, it seems to reboot from the "screen 1 of 2" stage - that would seem to mean the buffers are not fully clearing. Since several of us have seen these lockups, it looks like there are some hiccups left in the firmware on this issue.

In any case, I will report back on my test after my return Friday night.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to record a given program throughout the day, every day and just keep the latest one. When I pick a future event from the Guide, Episodes lists all of the time slots for every day that guide data is available, but the Scheduler only picks up the one "episode" I created the recurring task with.

Manual recordings for each of the time slots works, but is unwieldy, to say the least.


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a HR21 with 18b firmware. When I pause a recorded item and go back to it later it says resume but only resumes from the beginning not were I left off anyone else getting this?


----------



## kevinkrohn (Nov 14, 2007)

Me Too. The same thing happened with the HR20 when I first got it last year. Eventually they fixed it in the firmware, I am hoping this will happen soon with the HR21.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I left the unit in standby Wednesday morning (the day of the pushout).
> 
> Never got it. returned today after 48 hours - HR21 is locked up. I checked the history - no download attempts...none. That tells me the HR21 locked up (while running 16E) some time between 10AM and the time 18B was pushed out Wed night.
> 
> ...


Add me to this issue. I was gone for a week and when we got back today, the HR21 was locked tight as a drum. RBR brought it back and the upgrade was done ten minutes prior to the time I rebooted. The funny thing is it had to have been locked up all week because I have zero new recordings on it but they're all there on my HR20s.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

My HR21 rebooted today. Came home and it was lit up and I know I put it in standby this morning. Can't tell what if anything happened as it was the only thing that reset.

The last 2 nights, a couple of times that the fan came on, it made a loud noise, but not every time.....wonder if the fan was acting up.


----------



## Dobe (Mar 5, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> ....Requesting a certain unit will probably do no good but you can try if you want. You will probably get a HR21. That is the unit that has been getting installed a lot recently.
> 
> There are a few other channels like CW, PBS, and etc. that you will need an OTA for if you want them. If that is the case you will probably have to buy a HR20 from a retail store to get one.


The HR21 has no OTA receiver/recorder?

Also, I'm guessing that if the HR20 is purchased from a retail store, you're on your own if it malfunctions, after the store's return policy expires?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Dobe said:


> The HR21 has no OTA receiver/recorder?


Correct. Welcome to last month.


Dobe said:


> Also, I'm guessing that if the HR20 is purchased from a retail store, you're on your own if it malfunctions, after the store's return policy expires?


Incorrect. HR20s purchased from a store are leased the same as any other HR20.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Dobe said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I'm guessing that if the HR20 is purchased from a retail store, you're on your own if it malfunctions, after the store's return policy expires?
> ...


Actually, once he opens and activates the unit, he can't bring it back to the store, he has to go through DirecTV - same as with any DirecTV receiver.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

say-what said:


> Actually, once he opens and activates the unit, he can't bring it back to the store, he has to go through DirecTV - same as with any DirecTV receiver.


Right, that's what I meant by "the same as any other DirecTV receiver." Everything goes through DirecTV.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Well right on schedule it locked up this morning.. wife watched it some last night till 3:00am, ran fine.. but this morning when I got up at 6:30 it was locked tight.. RBR.... came back up seemingly fine.. will check tonight when I get home (6:30pm)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> Well right on schedule it locked up this morning.. wife watched it some last night till 3:00am, ran fine.. but this morning when I got up at 6:30 it was locked tight.. RBR.... came back up seemingly fine.. will check tonight when I get home (6:30pm)


That stinking dormancy bug strikes again....sorry to hear it.

As you know, I'm testing mine while traveling via a change in connection setup...so this should confirm my suspicision on the problem source if it did not lock up while traveling and gone all this week. I shared my plan with Earl as well.

I'll post details upon my return Friday night or Sat morning either way. Hopefully - this will pin down the source of why some of us are getting the dormancy lockups.


----------



## mdgrice (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a 'freeze" problem on my newly installed H21. Installed last thursday -11/8. Seamed to run fine for a while. (I many also have the dormant lockup problem but my wife runs it 20 hours/day so it really is never dormant).

The freeze up happens when I hit the backup (six second button) and sometime when I hit the 30 second forward button. The picture freezes, as in pause, but play button has no effect. Neither does any of the other play/rewind buttons. However, the guide will come up, the playlist works and an item in the playlist will select and play. After a while, 1 minute or more, the freeze goes away and the program resumes. I've only seen this on "live" shows, but I have no hit the six second rewind button on recorded shows.
HAs anyone else seen this or do I have a bad disk/box?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Tonight ,while watching local mpg4 station channel 5, I went to the list and selected Modern Marvels on 269HD. The show was already in progress and was recording about 15 minutes into the show. I then selected play and proceeded to watch the program. Using the 30 sec skip I sped through the comercials and eventually came to the end of the current recording and expected to go to live tv. This was about 30 minutes into the program. I watched what I thought was live TV (still recording) for a few minutes and then hit guide. I would expect to see 269 HD as the highlighed show in the guide, but the highlighted show was the mpg4 channel 5 local station. I tried this at lesat 4 times and it was repeatable. If a recording is in progress and you come to the end of the recording, this should be the same as live TV and the guide should be on the current show, not some previous selection. This box has 0x18b firmware.

Bob


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

azarby said:


> If a recording is in progress and you come to the end of the recording, this should be the same as live TV and the guide should be on the current show, not some previous selection.


I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to work that way. You're still viewing a recording.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

I was wondering, to the people who have experienced this before, does your HR21 lock-up when it is powered off or just if it's on the same channel for a specified amount of time without touching any buttons?
When it locks-up, does it usually happen while you're sleeping and you notice it upon waking and turning your tv on?
Have you noticed when it's dormant, that the picture on your tv screen is snowy and flashing from a snowy screen to a black screen?
Is there a particular channel that either one of your tuners are set to when it is dormant and locks-up on you.
Did it happen more often when the power was off on the dvr or did it make a difference if the power was off or not?
Have you experienced this issue more often on the HR21-700 or on the older HR20's?
Please reply back with any and all experiences in regards to this issue and thank you for reading my post.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That stinking dormancy bug strikes again....sorry to hear it.
> 
> As you know, I'm testing mine while traveling via a change in connection setup...so this should confirm my suspicision on the problem source if it did not lock up while traveling and gone all this week. I shared my plan with Earl as well.
> 
> I'll post details upon my return Friday night or Sat morning either way. Hopefully - this will pin down the source of why some of us are getting the dormancy lockups.


I was wondering, to the people who have experienced this before, does your HR21 lock-up when it is powered off or just if it's on the same channel for a specified amount of time without touching any buttons?
When it locks-up, does it usually happen while you're sleeping and you notice it upon waking and turning your tv on?
Have you noticed when it's dormant, that the picture on your tv screen is snowy and flashing from a snowy screen to a black screen?
Is there a particular channel that either one of your tuners are set to when it is dormant and locks-up on you.
Did it happen more often when the power was off on the dvr or did it make a difference if the power was off or not?
Have you experienced this issue more often on the HR21-700 or on the older HR20's?
Please reply back with any and all experiences in regards to this issue and thank you for reading my post.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have posted details of this in a previous thread on a previous 18x version. There are several users with this experience, and I plan to post Friday night or Saturday after checking my setup change experiment to see if this happened again while gone for 5 consecutive days (dormant). The hope is to pin down a potential source of the problem for the multiple users.

Thanks for your interest.



somguy said:


> I was wondering, to the people who have experienced this before, does your HR21 lock-up when it is powered off or just if it's on the same channel for a specified amount of time without touching any buttons?
> When it locks-up, does it usually happen while you're sleeping and you notice it upon waking and turning your tv on?
> Have you noticed when it's dormant, that the picture on your tv screen is snowy and flashing from a snowy screen to a black screen?
> Is there a particular channel that either one of your tuners are set to when it is dormant and locks-up on you.
> ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> azarby said:
> 
> 
> > If a recording is in progress and you come to the end of the recording, this should be the same as live TV and the guide should be on the current show, not some previous selection.
> ...


I agree. I've seen this before, and this is the behavior it has always exhibited, and to me, seems proper. The foreground tuner is still on whatever chanel it was on, while the background tuner is recording the show being watched from the playlist. The guide shows information for the foreground tuner.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*Issue:* Freeze and live-buffer recording issue after period if inactivity

*Description:* My HR21 is always on, never in standby. I had not used trick-play on the live buffer or a program in the playlist in over 24 hours, but I had gone to playlist to take some pictures of the Qick Menu and had checked the System Info and Test page to verify the software version.

When I turned on the TV late last night, the HR21 foreground tuner was on WNBC4-NY (MPEG4 HD) with Leno doing the small town news segment. Buffer was full and I watched live for several minutes. There was something I wanted to see again so I hit replay about three times. The video on screen froze and the HR21 stopped responding to remote commands for approximately 2 minutes, and then it did perform the replays. However, when I finally caught up to the point where I first pressed REPLAY, the buffer video was all garbled, just like rain fade. Based on the progress bar time stamps, this lasted approximately 2 minutes, the same length of time that the unit was not responding. After that the buffer was fine again and trick-play worked as expected.


----------



## Wonderboy111 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm getting my HD DVR installed today... based on the problems your all having should I ask for an HR20 instead???


----------



## wxman1969 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wonderboy111 said:


> I'm getting my HD DVR installed today... based on the problems your all having should I ask for an HR20 instead???


You probably won't get a choice. But I had an HR21 installed a couple weeks ago and it's been rock solid. It froze up a couple times when I was connecting to my home network, but for watching and recording it's been fine. No OTA though, so keep that in mind if that's important to you. The installer let me keep my HR10-250 so I've still got that one running for the OTA stuff and as a backup in case something happens to the HR21.


----------



## Jagg (Oct 3, 2007)

Just had the HR21-700 installed. It's my third HR since Sept. Having 2 HR20 with dead tuners replaced. Hopefully this will solve the problem. I wasn't home when it was delivered, but apparently it is black instead of silver.


----------



## ironcol (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello 

This is my first post -- I have had an HR20 for over a year -- very good system with no problems  -- just received an HR21 for the another room and I can't get it to connect to the internet or VOD / DOD  -- the SW version is 18B -- is there some issue with getting these boxes on line? -- I'm using powerline equipment for the interent connection -- worked fine with the HR20? 

Thanks


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ironcol said:


> is there some issue with getting these boxes on line?


Yes, namely the fact that the HR21 does not yet support VOD.


----------



## ironcol (Nov 18, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, namely the fact that the HR21 does not yet support VOD.


Thanks did not know that -- is their a projected timeframe for VOD for HR21-700 boxes? If not I'll move the boxes around -

Also my real question was about connecting the receiver to the internet -- any thoughts ?


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Since I don't see any disbars on don't whine or moan here.. and it is an HR21... Generic issues or not, should be fixed.



> When you record a show by selecting a specific recording from the guide or after a search, you're recording on a specific channel. The DVR does not look for the programs on every available channel. In the above scenario, once you have 2 programs locked in for a specific time period, you either have to cancel one to record the new program, or find an alternate time or channel for the desired program. The dvr is working as designed.


Should not be WAD. The options for rec rec (series) or title search should say hi! I can either select first run on any subscribed channel or "bonk" click here to pick a specific channel to monitor / record forever more.



> Not sure how you've set up this recording - maybe by keyword - not sure as I only select recording by either going to a showing in the guide and clicking the "R" button twice or after a search by title which allows you to record the specific channel indicated in the selected result. Either way, there is no option in the setup for series links to limit the recordings to HD (but that sounds like a good suggestion).


The 5 rules of I-Robot aka DVR should be&#8230;

Select record as first run SD series (great for the wife and all her while my stomach turns episodes)
Select record as first run HD series (me, HD movies, The Unit, NCIC, Numbers episodes)
Select all first run SD & HD (ok, I am sure someone will justify this one)
Select all runs all times (I am too stupid to pick one of the above and like to fill up my DVR so I can complain about storage limitations)
I-Will not destroy my stupid human



> Quote:
> Next, I record a non first run series then try to change it to record only first run, keep two. Does not change the series, defaults back to both all episodes unless I delete the recorded once entry, and search for it by title and then select record series, first run, keep two.
> Reply:
> might be a software bug - report it in the thread at the top of this forum for the latest release. Also, you need to be specific - what program, channel, times.....


I did, Torchwood. So if you select HDNet and say record series it says series already setup to record. Episodes show BBCA. Cancel all BBCA first run and then select HDNet Torchwood from the EPG, then all future episodes show HDNet. This shouldn't require a rocket science degree. Implementing I-Robot rules solve much of this.



> Why are you letting the drive get to 97% full? Anytime you push a drive to it's limits, you're likely to have some issues. A DVR is not meant to be a long-term storage device, it's for time shifting programming. If you're getting to 97% full, I can't see how you'd have time to watch all of that content.


HD recordings? Because D* should reserve enough space you can't see for future upgrades. Where in the owners manual does it say please don't store more than 80% programming. Every record option allows me to keep the episodes until the disk is full. Bug?



> There is no one button solution for enabling CC on the HD boxes.


It's been right arrow on D* to enable CC on all legacy receivers since the beginning of time, so product decided one day, who needs CC one button access on all new D* labeled receivers? If right arrow is now a bong it can be remapped back to enable CC. It's software in the receiver that recognizes the IR code from the remote and takes appropriate action. D*, restore right arrow function back to CC.



> Quote:
> Channels I receive, worthless. Includes lots of channels I do not subscribe to.
> Reply:
> DirecTV is working on this, it is a system wide issue and not related to the HR20/21.


Let's enable a feature that does not work so our customers feel warm and fuzzy that it's there?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> Since I don't see any disbars on don't whine or moan here.. and it is an HR21...


Those are generic complaints, not specific to the 0x18B software of the HR21. Start a new thread (along with the other thousands) if you want to question overall UI and usability matters not specific to this software build.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Updated testing - after 2 days of dormancy - locked up yet again.

This release seems to have actually increased the lockups.

When watching NFL Sunday Ticket this weekend, it locked up once during one of the games.

I'm begining to wonder (out loud) if the interactive capabilities code is contributing to lockups - I have never had any lockups during a broadcast while watching before - only during dormancy.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Updated testing - after 2 days of dormancy - locked up yet again.
> 
> This release seems to have actually increased the lockups.


Well, since I had my first lockup SUnday evening in over 5 weeks of daily use, I'd agree with that.



> When watching NFL Sunday Ticket this weekend, it locked up once during one of the games.
> 
> I'm begining to wonder (out loud) if the interactive capabilities code is contributing to lockups - I have never had any lockups during a broadcast while watching before - only during dormancy.


I would agree with that as well. As noted in my prior post above, I had a non-responsive/blank UI/blank PIG trying to exit the Guide late in the Colts-Chiefs NFST+Superfan game while recording, after having used Superfan active content intermittently throughout the game. To my knowledge, that was the first time I've used active content at all in months, and perhaps the first time I've used it during NFLST ever, or at least since last season using the HR20.


----------



## cabarino (Nov 7, 2007)

mdgrice said:


> I have a 'freeze" problem on my newly installed H21. Installed last thursday -11/8. Seamed to run fine for a while. (I many also have the dormant lockup problem but my wife runs it 20 hours/day so it really is never dormant).
> 
> The freeze up happens when I hit the backup (six second button) and sometime when I hit the 30 second forward button. The picture freezes, as in pause, but play button has no effect. Neither does any of the other play/rewind buttons. However, the guide will come up, the playlist works and an item in the playlist will select and play. After a while, 1 minute or more, the freeze goes away and the program resumes. I've only seen this on "live" shows, but I have no hit the six second rewind button on recorded shows.
> HAs anyone else seen this or do I have a bad disk/box?


I have the same problem when using the rewind/forward buttons. When you
hit any of the rewind buttons, it freezes the picture and no other
play/rewind/forward button works.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm begining to wonder (out loud) if the interactive capabilities code is contributing to lockups - I have never had any lockups during a broadcast while watching before - only during dormancy.


LameLefty said:


> Well, since I had my first lockup Sunday evening in over 5 weeks of daily use, I'd agree with that.
> 
> I would agree with that as well. As noted in my prior post above, I had a non-responsive/blank UI/blank PIG trying to exit the Guide late in the Colts-Chiefs NFST+Superfan game while recording, after having used Superfan active content intermittently throughout the game. To my knowledge, that was the first time I've used active content at all in months, and perhaps the first time I've used it during NFLST ever, or at least since last season using the HR20.


I can't recall in which specific release the Interactive code was activated, but I think it was somewhere in the 16x generation...which is when I first detected lockups in the first place, and running through the 18x series now.

In any case - lockups when dormant are also more frequent. I cannot reliably schedule programs for recording, as the unit locks up frequently even before it reaches the scheduled times. This now happens whether the unit is left on, as well as in standby mode.

It reminds me a bit of the early days with the HR20 - now a long ago. Unformtunately, we seem to have a way to go to get it licked in the HR21.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

LameLefty said:


> Those are generic complaints, not specific to the 0x18B software of the HR21. Start a new thread (along with the other thousands) if you want to question overall UI and usability matters not specific to this software build.


Actually it is not a "generic" complaint. D* has an annoying habit of retiring models without fixing feature sets, because D* eventually focus's their priorities towards new models. This is the place to post these issues now, the new models. D* needs reminders and a kick in the a* to say, guys use some common sense and fix this feature set.

The current lack of record HD first run over SD and the mind numbing confusion of rec rec from the EPG versus search title and record a specific channel over the lack of an option to record first run HD or SD from any channel, is keeping D*'s DVR in the VCR age.

I am even disgusted with my own D* friends that have returned back to time based recordings because there is no clear logic behind record series and the remaining surprise of will this mess simply fill up my DVR with HD & SD duplicates?

The disabled right arrow to enable CC, is dumbfounding. It was the D* legacy standard, a bong says this key is available for assignment on D* labeled new models. Re-enable it, guys!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> This is the place to post these issues now, the new models.


The HR20 and the HR21 (as well as all of the other DirecTV receivers, where appropriate) will have feature parity, for the most part. From the HR21 down to the D10, everything's included. Your complaints *are* generic, and don't belong here.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> The HR20 and the HR21 (as well as all of the other DirecTV receivers, where appropriate) will have feature parity, for the most part. From the HR21 down to the D10, everything's included. Your complaints *are* generic, and don't belong here.


Your comparison to D10 is an absolute comparison, obsolete and D* even destroyed features that once worked, non the less you are comparing apples to oranges, we "where" talking about DVR's not receivers in this post. I have a bit history with what D* has done over 3gens of product, and you?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> Your comparison to D10 is an absolute comparison, obsolete and D* even destroyed features that once worked, non the less you are comparing apples to oranges, we "where" talking about DVR's not receivers in this post.


Could you post that again, in English this time?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> The disabled right arrow to enable CC, is dumbfounding. It was the D* legacy standard, a bong says this key is available for assignment on D* labeled new models. Re-enable it, guys!


The Samsung SIR models did not use RIGHT to enable CC. The RCA model I had did not use RIGHT to enable CC. I don't know how you call that "legacy standard", especially since there were several manufacturers who wrote their own interfaces - there was NOTHING standard about the "legacy" receivers.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> Your comparison to D10 is an absolute comparison, obsolete and D* even destroyed features that once worked, non the less you are comparing apples to oranges, we "where" talking about DVR's not receivers in this post. I have a bit history with what D* has done over 3gens of product, and you?


This thread is specifically about issues with the HR21-700 running a specific software version, so no, your general discussion of "DVRs" is not germane to this thread.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

cabarino said:


> I have the same problem when using the rewind/forward buttons. When you
> hit any of the rewind buttons, it freezes the picture and no other
> play/rewind/forward button works.


:welcome_s to the Forum!


----------



## Jagg (Oct 3, 2007)

0x18b locking up on my brand new HR21-700. I should have kept my HR20 with the one tuner at least i could have recorded with it


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> This thread is specifically about issues with the HR21-700 running a specific software version, so no, your general discussion of "DVRs" is not germane to this thread.


That is my point through all of this. When did we start archiving feature set issues and when did the issues start falling off radar? "Not applicable here, these are generic". Excuse me, they where originally reported and have not been fixed, because a very many people stopped whining about them and D* said, oh, no one complains anymore, so it must no longer be an issue among the majority. Congratulations.



Jeremy W said:


> Could you post that again, in English this time?


I did and very clearly = you are dbstalk user # what?

---

What is needed is a running list of issues that can be checked off after every upgrade and the next one floats to the top until it is addressed by D*. The list should follow every D* HD DVR supported model and upgrade until D* gets it. This is why Tivo & E* DVR lovers mock us. They don't have as many issues because Tivo and E* DVR's have been around a little longer and their lovers have persisted to get the bugs out.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> When did we start archiving feature set issues and when did the issues start falling off radar?


Feel free to start a thread about your feature requests. This thread is for *problems* with the software. Your requests are no more appropriate for this thread than posts saying "The HR21 does not have VOD." *ISSUE THREADS ARE NOT MEANT FOR FEATURE REQUESTS.*


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry Jeremy, when did bugs in the software become feature requests and become standard feature sets in any D* DVR software upgrade?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> Sorry Jeremy, when did bugs in the software become feature requests?


What is the bug? That they don't have the option to choose HD, SD, or both? Come on, you're not fooling anybody with this idiocy.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

So you are saying that know one is interested in software fixes for issues that many others in seperate threads have identified because you like the way the product works today? It's software, it can be fixed. Explain your thoughts on this issue, select SD or HD recordings as idiocy aka who would care?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> So you are saying that know one is interested in software fixes for issues that many others in seperate threads have identified because you like the way the product works today? It's software, it can be fixed. Explain your thoughts on this issue, select SD or HD recordings as idiocy aka who would care?


Where did I ever say anything even close to resembling that? All I have said, multiple times in fact, is that THIS thread is not the place to post your gripes. I didn't say whether I felt they were valid or invalid, I didn't say that you shouldn't make them known. I said *post them in their own thread, not this one.*

What I am saying, to be perfectly clear, is that feature requests do not belong in issues threads. Period. That's it. Nothing more. Done.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

So what issues do you expect to discuss and prefer to ban from this thread, you are now moderator? Obviously nothing legacy, and then what is legacy for D* DVR's again? I have claimed no DVR recording function issues thus far that should be considered a feature request.

I am refering to the HR21 because eventually, the HR20 will not receive any future upgrades and we can only hope that the HR21 receives justice. While I agree we should be "done". I do not agree this is not an improper thread to wave the flag. This thread will soon expire for 0x18E discussion and I look forward to an abbreviated discussion on... 

how distinctive ringing caller id still does not work because most have given up on any resolution, now legacy. So we should remind ourselves that this issue should never be mentioned on future threads / upgrade discussions forever more.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> I am refering to the HR21 because eventually, the HR20 will not receive any future upgrades


The HR20 will be upgraded for as long as the HR21 is. They are the same platform, the HR20 will not be abandoned while the HR21 is still being actively developed.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Jeremy, they are "not" the same platform. The H21/HR21 run on a Broadcom chipset, the H20/HR20 do not.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> The H21/HR21 run on a Broadcom chipset, the H20/HR20 do not.


What do the 20s run on, then? Magical pixie dust? They all use Broadcom chips, the 21s just use updated ones.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Newer yes, typo yes. I mean to qualify, legacy yes. Let me restate, the H20/HR20 are totally and utterly different from the broadcom processors for the H21/HR21, next gen. That means 20's will be retired long before 21's because software is completely incompatible between the two. This is why I ask for the feature fixes now, you will probably never see these issues resolved for H20's because they are being moved by D* to Sev 2, critical issue support / upgrade issues only.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> the H20/HR20 are totally and utterly different from the broadcom processors for the H21/HR21, next gen.


You are totally and utterly wrong.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Then you need to google so you can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> Then you need to google so you can sleep well tonight.


I'll sleep just fine, because I obviously know way more about these receivers than you ever will.

And with that, I am done with this completely pointless argument. What a waste of space this has been.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

That must be why the HR20 and HR21 are running the same version of software. Silly me.


----------



## mdgrice (Nov 6, 2007)

cabarino said:


> I have the same problem when using the rewind/forward buttons. When you
> hit any of the rewind buttons, it freezes the picture and no other
> play/rewind/forward button works.


In addition to the "freeze" while using the rewind buttons, my wife told me that if she was watching a show (live), while that show was also being recorded, (I really don't know what, if any, buffers she is actually seeing), the HR21 would usually "freeze" around the 58 minute point of a 1 hour show. Neither of these "freezes" have occurred since I rebooted the HR21 (unplug) trying to get Media Sharing to work.

BTW, for HR21 user's: If you use WMP11 or TVersity (install and setup) you *must * Reset the HR21 before the PC WMP11 will see the HR21. I don't know if this is unique to HR21 at 18b since I have no other equipment. I also experience "logoffs" from these media servers after time frame (about 4 hours, after disabling all PC display & network screen savers and power savers). I am not sure if this is a real bug in HR21-700 18b or a fault in my setup (but it fails the same way on both my desktop and laptop running XP SP2.

However I do know for certain, I cannot re-establish media server connection without a HR21 reset (I can find no "function" to perfrom this task, so I guess that problem does not really belong in this thread.)

Can someone tell me if HR20's get logged off the Media Servers (say the PC is 'shutdown' and if so, how is connection re-established?


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

I have noticed then when pausing a live broadcast, usually in MPEG-4, the screensaver does not come on and the light ring does not pulsate. The image just stays frozen on the screen, even an hour later, from the way that I left it when I originally hit pause. However, it does resume once I hit play. Has anyone else noticed this as well?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

somguy said:


> I have noticed then when pausing a live broadcast, usually in MPEG-4, the screensaver does not come on and the light ring does not pulsate. The image just stays frozen on the screen, even an hour later, from the way that I left it when I originally hit pause. However, it does resume once I hit play. Has anyone else noticed this as well?


I haven't seen the pause issue on mine.

But I have seen the dormant=lockup=need to reboot issue.

Also, HR21 becomes unresponsive to remote while watching NFL Sunday Ticket. Seems related to interactive content.

And I have to whole heartedly agree setting up series links is completely asinine.

1. Channels NOT marked in my current Favorites (Custom 1) should not show up in the search results.

2. Menu>Search>Title>'Simpsons,The' (for example) returns multiple results on multiple channels. I select a result on a SPECIFIC channel, in my case '11- KTTV' (local HD channel). Yet, the HR21 then returns results with ALL episodes on ALL channels. What is the point of making the first selection on a SPECIFIC channel, if it just brings you ALL the episodes on ALL the channels anyway? Is there a better way to do this that I'm missing?

3. Leading 'The's should be ignored in My Playlist (sort alphabetically). 'The Daily Show' should not be sorted under 'T'. I mean seriously.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, popping noise when changing channels.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Two more issues;

1) Prioritizer has managed to build duplicate phantom entries that cannot be selected and no future episodes scheduled while it's clone shows the up coming scheduled entries. The, what I guess I would call damaged entries, can be deleted, but where did they come from in the first place? I thought the number of entries in the prioritizer a while back seemed higher than the number of programs I had scheduled.

2) I have several recording on the same channel set to record First Run, Keep Two, that is what the Record Series folder shows. Originally, they where set to record 5 and I edited the folder with "update all". However, recordings 3, 4, 5 are now showing up in the "list" even though record series still shows First, Keep Two. This function is broken and the only way I could repair it was to delete the series in the scheduler and add it back in with First Run, Keep Two. Then the DVR is happy.


----------

